# does anyone else have a mouthy cat?



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Skylar will chew on ANYTHING. She's worse than a puppy!!

I think its worse in the morning before she gets to eat - but she didn't want breakfast this morning and is on a rampage.

So far:
The tag on the shower curtain.
The cord to the blinds.
The cords hanging in front of the computer.
When I shoo her away from those the cords on the other side of the computer.

Every day when my mom comes home she puts her leather purse on the table. Skylar jumps up and starts gnawing on the corners. Teeth marks everywhere.

Cardboard boxes, paper, plastic... doesn't matter what it is. If its out in the open and catches her eye, its in her mouth.

Tell me I'm not the only one!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Everytime my sister goes out of town Otis, her gray tabby, chews cords. She just replaced her cable cord to her TV. Guess what. He chewed it again. He gets bored and stressed when she isnt there. Takes up chewing.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

After 3.5 months, our 14 month old cat has started to chew. I started a post on it.

After thinking it through, I think we are either facing boredom or perhaps dental issues. We'll take her to the vet next week.

I also think boredom might be the issue since her "wild" behavior started in the last month. She'll zoom back and forth across a 30' span like a wild animal, bounding over whatever furniture might be in her way. It's actually pretty funny, except that I wonder why it just started. 

For things I don't want her to chew, I spray with Bitter Apple which I picked up at the supermarket pet aisle. It's been pretty effective. Also, for cords, they have some sort of spiral plastic cable cover that is supposed to be effective.

Good luck!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

she's at least not destructive, for the most part. She doesn't usually chew with the purpose of chewing through something... just kind of chews to have her mouth on something. 

Its just so annoying!!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Rotten's a mouthy cat...always talking back to me...

She chews on all of her toys, chews on me, chatters constantly, always has to be rubbing her whisker-cheeks on something. It makes her happy


----------



## Anabell (Mar 19, 2009)

*irony* I'm babysitting a mouthy chihuahua and couldn't help but laugh when I read your post. The little munchkin's been here a day and has eaten a pair of shoes and my night shirt. Having him in your lap is not a good idea oO

But I've never had a cat act that way, except kittens chewing on fingers when they're really little. That's kind of interesting!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought you meant mouthy like talks back alot. In which I said oh yeah!

Jack constanly back talks, its like having a teenager in the house. He knows he's not allowed in the downstairs bathroom unattended--as currently it houses my box turtle enclosure that has no lid. So when I open the door and go in he of course enters, well when I leave I always call him to come and he gets so mouthy and starts back talking me the whole way out of the room.

Leslie


----------

